# Red Raider Cholla Pot Call



## Wildthings (Jul 22, 2013)

Just completed my side of a trade with bean_counter in this Cholla Cactus
He wanted the finished call to be for display only and to use a non scuffed up glass striking surface. I added a little creative idea to the Black & Red Cactus Pot call and came up with this

Front side

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2013)

Super! That's really cool. 

:welldone:


----------



## justturnin (Jul 22, 2013)

Amazing. 'nuff said.


----------



## Big Brad Va (Jul 22, 2013)

Best call I've seen on any site in recent memory. And that's coming from a WVU fan. (Same conference as TT)


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 22, 2013)

Big Brad I'm def proud of it and cant praise barry eniugh in the job well done. My friends and I hope to get down to Morgantown and watch some couches burn, but because y'all are pissed we beat ya! Holgerson is a great coach and was a RR at one time!


----------



## RW Mackey (Jul 22, 2013)

Very nice, I don't know what Bean's part of the deal was but it Better have been good. He sure got a nice call.

Roy


----------



## Big Brad Va (Jul 23, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Big Brad I'm def proud of it and cant praise barry eniugh in the job well done. My friends and I hope to get down to Morgantown and watch some couches burn, but because y'all are pissed we beat ya! Holgerson is a great coach and was a RR at one time!



That is true. He's just been all over the big 12. Your team was the start of my misery last year. I don't know what to think this year


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 24, 2013)

Very nice work. Love the colors on the strkers. Rick


----------



## myingling (Jul 26, 2013)

That's a good lookin blank ,,,you did it some justice


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 31, 2013)

Received my pot call today from wildthings and its even better in person. Thanks to justturnin for the great blanks and wildthings for doing it justice. Can't wait to get settled in and display my first call. Thanks again Barry


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 31, 2013)

I enjoyed it!!


----------

